# Neue Fischart entdeckt



## Bankside Dreamer (27. September 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> ...denn der Fisch besitzt eines der kleinsten bekannten Wirbeltiergehirne.



Ich hätte ja gedacht, der eine oder andere bereits prominente Karpfen hätte das kleinste Gehirn innerhalb der Unterwasserwelt.
In Relation zur Körpergröße und dem Gewicht mag das aber sicherlich wieder stimmen.


----------



## Bilch (27. September 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Verknüpfung mit einem hochspezialisierten Kommunikationssystem


Könnte vlt. der Babelfisch sein


----------



## thanatos (27. September 2021)

hab das kleinste Gehirn immer bei einigen Mitmenschen vermutet - soweit überhaupt vorhanden .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2021)

Diesem Anschein kann man schwerlich widersprechen.
Offensichtlicher Minimalrekord dürfte dann wohl bei den Lauterbach-Wählern zu finden sein.
Vielleicht werden die auch bald als eigene Unterart anerkannt !?


----------



## Floma (28. September 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Diesem Anschein kann man schwerlich widersprechen.
> Offensichtlicher Minimalrekord dürfte dann wohl bei den Lauterbach-Wählern zu finden sein.
> Vielleicht werden die auch bald als eigene Unterart anerkannt !?


Hast du gesehen, wie der bei den Erststimmen abgeräumt hat? Ich mag ihn auch nicht, vor allem weil er Mathematik mit unsauberen Methoden und falschen Begriffen betreibt. Von einem formalwissenschaftlichen Standpunkt gesehen, ist er schlicht untragbar. Trotzdem scheint er eine Menge Leute hinter sich zu vereinen. Kann am Ende auf den Posten des Gesundheitsminister hinaus laufen. 

Zurück zum Fisch: Gibt es Bilder?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. September 2021)

Hier sind Bilder zu finden.


----------



## Raven87 (28. September 2021)

Sieht aus wie nen frisch geschlüpfter Endler Guppy


----------



## thanatos (28. September 2021)

Ich finde die Veröffentlichung des Vorkommens nicht gut , wie viel kranke Aquarianer müssen ihn nun
unbedingt haben wollen ? Auf diese Weise sind schon einige territoral begrenzte Arten ausgerottet 
worden ( Vögel ,Pflanzen ) die Seltenheit treibt da Preise in utopische Höhen . Die Sammlerkrankheit .


----------



## titi2 (5. Oktober 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Ich finde die Veröffentlichung des Vorkommens nicht gut , wie viel kranke Aquarianer müssen ihn nun
> unbedingt haben wollen ? Auf diese Weise sind schon einige territoral begrenzte Arten ausgerottet
> worden ( Vögel ,Pflanzen ) die Seltenheit treibt da Preise in utopische Höhen . Die Sammlerkrankheit .


Das ist genau die Art von Vorurteilen und unqualifizierter Stimmungsmache die immer gegen uns Angler angewendet wird.
Nur diesmal ist es der böse tierquälende und artenausrottende Aquarianer.


----------



## thanatos (6. Oktober 2021)

titi2 schrieb:


> Das ist genau die Art von Vorurteilen und unqualifizierter Stimmungsmache die immer gegen uns Angler angewendet wird.
> Nur diesmal ist es der böse tierquälende und artenausrottende Aquarianer.


Irrtum - nur gegen Menschen die sich durch materielle Dinge von anderen abheben wollen -
dazu gehören eben Dinge die selten sind und daher verteuert werden und daher auch zu einer 
kriminellen Beschaffung führen können .


----------

